# Bought an 09 Felt F95 Team from LBS



## dynabiker58 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

Well after about two weeks of comparing, I put a deposit down on a leftover 50cm (I have a 28.5 inseam) 2009 Felt F95 Team Issue. Got a great deal $750 including pedals, two water bottle cages,spare tube and pump.

It seems these things are or were hot as the LBS said they can't get any more.

I am a new rider and will be riding soon. Have to wait for my birthday next month to pick it up it is on layaway.

Any comments or advice??

Thanks
Paul


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

dynabiker58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well after about two weeks of comparing, I put a deposit down on a leftover 50cm (I have a 28.5 inseam) 2009 Felt F95 Team Issue. Got a great deal $750 including pedals, two water bottle cages,spare tube and pump.
> 
> ...



Well...others may laugh but I like the little mirrors that attach to your
sun glasses or helmet.
Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## TnFeltRider (Jul 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
I hope you enjoy your Felt as much as I have mine, I have a 2006 F90 that has been trouble free since new, I just recently added a set of Neuvation M28 AERO3 wheels.
I also have a FELT Q720 mtb, killer bike also, go ride that sucker and enjoy!


----------

